# Proposed gun ban??!!



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

This was just sent to me. If its even a little bit true, it's very scary. 

From http://redflagnews.com/opinion/obamas-gun-ban-list-is-out-by-alan-korwin

Here it is, folks, and it is bad news. The framework for legislation is already laid, and the Democrats have the votes to pass anything they want to impose upon us. They really do not believe you need anything more than a brick to defend your home and family. Look at the list and see how many you own. Remember, it is registration, then confiscation. It has happened in the UK, in Australia, in Europe, in China, and what they have found is that for some reason the criminals do not turn in their weapons, but will know that you did.

Remember, the first step in establishing a dictatorship is to disarm the citizens.

Gun-ban list proposed. Slipping below the radar (or under the short-term memory cap), the Democrats have already leaked a gun-ban list, even under the Bush administration when they knew full well it had no chance of passage (HR 1022, 110th Congress). It serves as a framework for the new list the Bradyâs plan to introduce shortly. I have an outline of the Bradyâs current plans and targets of opportunity. Itâs horrific. Theyâre going after the courts, regulatory agencies, firearms dealers and statutes in an all out effort to restrict we the people. Theyâve made little mention of criminals. Now more than ever, attention to the entire Bill of Rights is critical. Gun bans will impact our freedoms under search and seizure, due process, confiscated property, statesâ rights, free speech, right to assemble and more, in addition to the Second Amendment. The Democrats current gun-ban-list proposal (final list will be worse):

Rifles (or copies or duplicates):

M1 Carbine
Sturm Ruger Mini-14
AR-15
Bushmaster XM15
Armalite M15
AR-10
Thompson 1927
Thompson M1
AK
AKM
AKS
AK-47
AK-74
ARM
MAK90
NHM 90
NHM 91
SA 85
SA 93
VEPR
Olympic Arms PCR
AR70
Calico Liberty
Dragunov SVD Sniper Rifle or Dragunov SVU
Fabrique National FN/FAL
FN/LAR, or FNC
Hi-Point20Carbine
HK-91, HK-93
HK-94
HK-PSG-1
Thompson 1927 Commando
Kel-Tec Sub Rifle
Saiga
SAR-8
SAR-4800
SKS with detachable magazine
SLG 95
SLR 95 or 96
Steyr AU
Tavor
Uzi
Galil and Uzi Sporter
Galil Sporter or Galil Sniper Rifle (Galatz)

Pistols (or copies or duplicates):

Calico M-110
MAC-10
MAC-11
MPA3
Olympic Arms OA
TEC-9,
TEC-DC9,
TEC-22 Scorpion or AB-10
Uzi

Shotguns (or copies or duplicates):

Armscor 30 BG
SPAS 12 or LAW 12
Striker 12
Streetsweeper

There's much more listed on the link.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Don't worry about it,sit back and enjoy life....and practice.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

You do realize that President Obama has actually given us more gun rights.
You are now allowed to carry on Amtrak and in public parks. He also allowed the assault weapons ban to expire and did not even try to extend it.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks like I'll keep all of my stock parts for my SKS rifles since SKS with detachable magazine made the list. At least till the dust settles to see if this actually goes anywhere.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

This is the reason I sold all our guns....


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> This is the reason I sold all our guns....


Can't sell my guns. They were all lost in a tragic boating accident.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

steff bugielski said:


> You do realize that President Obama has actually given us more gun rights.
> You are now allowed to carry on Amtrak and in public parks. He also allowed the assault weapons ban to expire and did not even try to extend it.


If you truly think Obama was responsible for any of this, you must be living under a rock. No offense intended, of course.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Obama had nothing to do with the sunsetting fo the old AWB, that happened when Bush was in ('04).

Bush, however, said he'd sign an extension, but congress wasnt interested. They liked their jobs.

I haven't seen anything solid (like a list) about a new proposal, other than the media noises. It isn't on any of the mainstream gun forums. I think someone may have gotten their wires crossed, or simply be mistaken. I still don't think congress has any will to do anything. Many states(a majority) have passed laws or resolutons stating that any further fed gun laws would be considered unconstitutional, and the states wouldn't allow them to be enforced in their borders. Wy went so far as to say that local law enforcemant would not help a fed officer in any way, and they'd arrest and detain any fed officer trying to enforce a law that the state considered unconstitional. This was the last gov, a dem. No, new gun laws look like theyd be made of fail at this point.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

steff bugielski said:


> *You do realize* that President Obama has actually* given* us more gun rights.
> You are now allowed to carry on Amtrak and in public parks. He also allowed the assault weapons ban to expire and did not even try to extend it.


The Govt does* NOT "GIVE" US RIGHTS*

*You* do realize he ONLY did that because he was worried about *REelection*
That's no longer a consideration for him.
He's already said he WILL pass a new ban.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The list is just the same one from the original AWB

The "Streetsweeper" shouldn't be on it since ATF declared it to be a "weapon of mass destruction" and is now classified the same as a full auto weapon.

BO could do the same WITHOUT Congress for most any gun


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The list is just the same one from the original AWB
> 
> The "Streetsweeper" shouldn't be on it since ATF declared it to be a "weapon of mass destruction" and is now classified the same as a full auto weapon.
> 
> BO could do the same WITHOUT Congress for most any gun


Yeah,the Streetsweeper I sold for 500 is now a Destructive Device and would sell for about 2000.........or if you're into these type shotguns-Buy a Saiga and drums..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

zant said:


> Yeah,the Streetsweeper I sold for 500 is now a Destructive Device and would sell for about 2000.........or if you're into these type shotguns-Buy a Saiga and drums..


didn't the street sweeper only hold 12 in that big drum 

i think this was really a marketing job gone wrong , like black talons , they marketed them as the wickedest bullet ever , and all the wrong people took notice 

could they even tie a street sweeper to a crime 


i think they should ban politicians , you can tie almost every one of them to a crime, and a few even get convicted a far greater percentage of them any gun on that list ever was used to commit a crime


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

MichaelK! said:


> Can't sell my guns. They were all lost in a tragic boating accident.


That's just terrible. Ours all got stolen three years ago when our house was burglarized. Just awful.:shrug:


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

These things circulate on a regular basis. Hopefully the NRA will make enough noise before any real threat passes, but by then it may be to late (or too expensive) to buy what you need. I suggest stocking up now! When they start collecting door to door it will WAY too late.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> didn't the street sweeper only hold 12 in that big drum
> 
> i think this was really a marketing job gone wrong , like black talons , they marketed them as the wickedest bullet ever , and all the wrong people took notice
> 
> ...


It was a pain to "speed" reload and I don't think one was ever used in a crime....but politicians are mentally defective people so they fear what could take away their power...When everyone started calling Black Talons-Black Felons is when the hoopla started-the BT is a FMJ compared to the .44HPs I'm making with my MP Mp-molds


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> When everyone started calling Black Talons-Black Felons is when the hoopla started-the BT is a FMJ compared to the .44HPs I'm making with my MP Mp-molds


The hype got so bad Winchester "took them off the market"

What they REALLY did was stop using the black coating , and started calling them "Rangers" and then everything was fine :rolleyes"


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

No M1A on the list? Or did I miss it?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

tarbe said:


> No M1A on the list? Or did I miss it?


The M1A doesn't have that "evil"* pistol grip* that makes it so deadly
The feature used to define "assualt weapon" under the law are mainly *cosmetic*, and have nothing to do with the actual performance of the firearm


----------



## dannytoro (Feb 11, 2005)

Actually my M1 has a pistol grip with a slidable heavy wire shoulder stock, but it's aftermarket and ATF approved. And to my notion probably the last rifle I would grab for defense out of my cabinet. It LOOKS cool though....lol


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

M1A-.308

M1-.30carbine.....yep last defense rifle I'd grab too


----------



## Edz (Sep 26, 2003)

steff bugielski said:


> You do realize that President Obama has actually given us more gun rights.
> You are now allowed to carry on Amtrak and in public parks. He also allowed the assault weapons ban to expire and did not even try to extend it.


Bush let the assault weapons ban expire. Not Obama. And Obama did nothing about amtrak and the parks issues, except to not get in the way of their passage. This was during his first term. Pretty sure if those bills had come up now he would act otherwise.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> This is the reason I sold all our guns....


 Sadly, I lost ALL my guns in a tragic boating accident on the mouth of the Columbia river... I've never been so depressed...


----------

